# So mr. Lucas, When are the original Star Wars movies coming to dvd? NEVER!!!! BWAHAHA



## wdw_ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _From thedigitalbits.com_
> *I wanted to comment on a story that's been posted at Ain't it Cool News this morning (also reported on The Force.net). Star Wars creator George Lucas appeared last night at the Egyptian Theater in Hollywood in honor of the opening night of a week-long tribute to ILM and Skywalker Sound by the American Cinematheque. According to many that were there, Lucas reportedly confirmed that the original theatrical versions of the Star Wars movies (as we all remember them from 1977, 1980 and 1983), will never appear on DVD. They're lost to time, replaced by his new and still-in-development ultimate, final "super special editions". The outraged reaction from fans is, of course, predictable... and entirely justified.*



It's official, George Lucas is now lost to the dark side.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 7, 2003)

well thats just a loss for him :\


----------



## Sogni (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok, this is confusing...

Are they saying Episodes IV through VI will never be on DVDs?

Or are they saying that, the originally released versions of IV, V, and VI will not be on DVDs (which makes me think that the SE versions of IV, V and VI WILL be on DVD!!!)

So, which is it?

I've been holding out a long time to buy IV, V, and VI boxed set cuz I am waiting for the DVD Boxed Set! Is my holding out in vain?


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 8, 2003)

hmmm. You make a good point Sogni.

I read THIS article and it clarifies it. The original versions from the 70s and 80s will not be on DVD.

By the time A New Hope, Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi comes to DVD they'll have blue laser dvds and they'll just toss on the original versions and still have room to spare.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 8, 2003)

Yeah, it definitely sounds like that is the case alright! Which frankly, I don't care about the original versions of IV - VI - sorry. I was NOT a Star Wars fan AT ALL until Episode I came out, that made me watch IV - VI SE editions and I loved them! 
Then I saw a special about the comparisons of the originals to SE and I don't care for the non-SE originals (sorry). 

So it does sound like IV - VI WILL be on DVDs as SE Editions (or better?), no idea when tho (my guess? After III comes out). I just hope it's soon! I want them ALL on DVD (boxed set(s)?)! 
And no, VHS Tapes won't cut it for me!


----------



## Sogni (Feb 8, 2003)

Blue Laser DVDS? Hmmm... I might be out of the loop - but, Wha???

What are these things, and will they work on current DVD Players (and Sony PS2)?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2003)

btw...are they planing on making sequels to the Star wars saga (episodes 7,8, and 9 I mean) ????


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

Well I had heard that Lucas said they are stopping with 6 and leaving the rest to the multitudes of books (of which I have read many if not most  )


----------



## OmegaMan (Feb 8, 2003)

Episodes 7, 8 and 9!?!?!?!  Most of us will be dead and buried by then!  *l*

What could possibly be the plot?  Some kid is found to be the greatest of all the jedi?


----------



## Sogni (Feb 8, 2003)

"not in my lifetime" I think I read that quot from Mr. Lucas - but I'm unsure...
I belive he also said, that someone else would more than likely do 7-9...
Don't quote me on any of it - I don't remember where I heard/read it.

I want them ALL... NOW!


----------



## BitWit (Feb 8, 2003)

Im cool with the changes they made to IV, V, and VI.


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 9, 2003)

yeah. Lucas is going to stop with III


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2003)

someone once told me that episodes 7-8-9 are about luke's and leas children lol 
I am not a huge SW fan so I dunno tehse things 

(btw luke as a jedi cant hold a candle to the rest of the jedis...he sucks so bad )


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *Blue Laser DVDS? Hmmm... I might be out of the loop - but, Wha???
> 
> What are these things, and will they work on current DVD Players (and Sony PS2)? *


To answer your question, I direct you to this article:

http://news.com.com/2100-1040-984520.html?tag=fd_top


----------



## hazmat (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow, even happier I still have my laserdisc player with the Ultimate Collection box set of laserdiscs.  I guess the best releases of the original ones.  Then I also have the Special Edition laserdisc box set.  Dolby Digital.  Rocks.  Even though I sometimes prefer the originals, I tend to watch the SE more because the video and audio are so much better.


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2003)

its hans and leias children


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 24, 2003)

If you want and try and het the original trilogy on DVD I suggest you sign this petition:

http://www.originaltrilogy.com/


----------

